# Frist Go At Smoke Photograpy



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Hears my first go at smoke photography


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like ghost rider, or some kinda evil, flaming woman-beast.

I felt like I just failed a psychiatric examination.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think that is beautiful! I saved it for my desktop background. I'd like to see more.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

holy [email protected] that's a clear image. art in the making


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow thanks guys


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

PM your addy and I can send you some prints Of this one, and sOmenother ones that are in shapes. I. Can do your own shape to if you give me a
Picture of the shape


----------

